# Sage et savant



## MonsieurAquilone

J'aimerais savoir traduire:

Sage et savant, voila deux mots qui veulent dire la meme chose - a premiere vue!


----------



## metis

Si j'ai bien compris, tu voudrais la traduction en italien des mots sage et savant: saggio (sage) et sapiente (savant). pas la meme chose


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Oui, merci, mais J'etudie une piece de Moliere et je veux savoir traduire toute la phrase, "sage.......a premiere vue."


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis vraiment pas sûre mais c'est juste pour "inspirer" d'autres réponses:
*Saggio e sapiente, ecco due parole che significano/vogliono dire la stessa cosa - a prima vista.*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Je vous remercie beaucoup.
Grazie mile!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonjour

AU 17ème siècle, le mot "sage" peut encore recouvrir des deux sens de "sage" et "savant" ,comme "sapiens" en Latin; tout dépend du contexte.


----------



## Necsus

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> Je ne suis vraiment pas sûre mais c'est juste pour "inspirer" d'autres réponses:
> *Saggio e sapiente, ecco due parole che significano/vogliono dire la stessa cosa - a prima vista.*


Parfait!


----------

